# Wingfoot on Feb 18th "ice fishing" charity tourny



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

I don't know much about the tourney, i just got a flyer at the baitshop. I heard if there is no ice(of course) it will be a boat and shore together tourny, with a 10 panfish weigh in. I know Big Daddy is putting it on Feb 18th from 6am till 230pm. I hadn't heard if others will be fishing it yet, just wondering who may be in, or would like to. No big paycheck, but plaque's for first 5 place's, and i hope some fresh Perch filets for dinner.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

yeah i saw the same story on channel 3 news tonite, about a feed the hungary charity event at wingfoot, there is more info on there facebook page they said on the news. this coming snow is gonna screw up any good chance of ice,we need a couple days of cold b4 any snow..


----------



## Mountfishing37 (Oct 1, 2011)

What's the buy in and can I put a bass boat with a 200 on the back on wingfoot if I only use the electric?


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

Mountfishing37 said:


> What's the buy in and can I put a bass boat with a 200 on the back on wingfoot if I only use the electric?


10 dollar entry fee, up to 2 people per team for the 10 bucks. I don't know if you can just have your 200 trimmed or not, im sure someone will chime in. It's a 10 hp limit, but if it's like Nimi you can just keep it trimmed, if like Moggie, no big motor. I just hope it's not skim ice or 2 inches, then there won't be any kind of fishing happning... boat, shore, or ice.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

there saying on the weather for nxt week this time will be in the 40,s, and chance of rain, so if any slush ice it might be gone by next sat.


----------



## Mountfishing37 (Oct 1, 2011)

What time does this start and end?


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

Mountfishing37 said:


> What time does this start and end?
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


6 am registraton, then fishing from 730am till 230pm.


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

If someone shows up late can they still pay and join in? Without ice there isn't the drive to get up at 3.


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

quackpot said:


> If someone shows up late can they still pay and join in? Without ice there isn't the drive to get up at 3.


I don't know for sure. On the flyer it says... for more information contact Carl Bachtel at 216-246-9615. Acctually suprised we didn't hear from Carl about this tourney on OGF... or maybe i missed it??


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

C.J.Stone should enter this tournament. He's an expert on this lake and knows where all the fish are.


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

What does his boat look like?


----------

